# Petfinder Indianapolis



## kimoh (Jul 5, 2007)

Saw this cutie on Petfinder in an Indianapolis shelter. I thought we had a few members out that way.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13796091


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh Gosh! I live in the Indy suburbs - but I have a new puppy (Daisy's brother) coming to join our family in a few more weeks. Would there be any danger to the new puppy? And would my husband kill me for wanting to add a third when we just are getting a second? But I don't want anything to happen to this cute little girl. If could help transport her if we can find a home for her....


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She's a doll.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

She is soo cute....I may try and get more info on her...she looks just like Jillee!!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

casperkeep said:


> She is soo cute....I may try and get more info on her...she looks just like Jillee!!


Megan - I thought so too. I tried to call them, but got voice mail. so I sent an e-mail requesting more information on her. I asked how long they've had her, was she badly matted - or did she appear to have been taken care of, asked if she new simple commands etc and would she be put down if they couldn't re-home her.. I won't let that happen. I'd go get her if that was going to happen and I think I could talk Mike into taking her in if needed. I'll post on the forum what ever I learn about her. What do you think about taking in a rescue with a my new puppy on the way? Would it be too much? I just can't let anything happen to her....she is just too cute!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

*I'm confused.....*

I e-mailed the Southside Animal Shelter on Saturday - and didn't really expect a reply until Monday.... NO REPLY

I called the number listed for them and got a recording. I left my name and phone number and a brief message stating that I was interested in speaking with them about Pebbles - THEY HAVEN'T CALLED BACK.

I will try leaving my number again...

Dont they WANT to place these animals?? If she has been adopted - I wish they would at least call back and let me KNOW! It's over an hour from me - so I don't want to drive down there without knowing someone would be there to speak with!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That happened to me too Lynda, I was so frustrated and was afraid to leave the house in case they happened to call. Ours was rescue in South Carolina. Then I found Murphy and while we were on our way to Florida to pick him up the one from South Carolina e-mailed me and said they chose us! I tried to get DH to go to SC and pick up the little girl while the boys and I were in FL but he wouldn't do it! LOL

Made me crazy too as I thought they'd be happy to hear from people who want to adopt the poor dogs!!! I hope you hear quickly and can go pick up Pebbles!


----------

